# help finding free psychiatrist or couselor to talk to



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I am having very bad problems with my family at home, so bad I do not want to live or talk to them anymore or be involved with them, and I am severely unhappy with my life how it's turning out. I have tried to ask my parents to get me a psychiatrist and they at first said ok but they havent done anything to help me get one or pay for it for me and I keep reminding but they havent done a thing in the past few months, they have other priorities so they seem to put mostly everything on the back burner if it involves me. They jsut dont care how I feel and I have nobody I know who will try to help or I can turn to.

Sometimes I think about how dying is the answer than there will be no problems, but I dont think I have the guts to do it and it would seem I have wasted all these years living for nothing than, which means than I have to deal with living a life I dont want to deal with anymore either. Either way I see it it's not good. There are things I want to do, but without my parents support/help I cannot get started on anything I need to do.

Is there any place I can call to talk privately without my parents knowing, and on my own time whenever I can get a chance. I live in New York, but not sure what to search for as most services have charges and I would not think of suicide if my life could improve and I could be happy. There are things I want to do with my life, but without my parents support/help to get me started I have no way to begin.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know specific agencies in your area, but I know that a great number to call in the meantime is 1-800-SUICIDE. There are people there 24/7 that can talk through this with you and they may be able to give you some good local numbers. I know some people who have called that number and they had really good experiences.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

im not that wishful to die, I just want a psychiatrist to talk to that my parents dont have to pay for so I can talk.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Since you live near NYC, I found out that Teacher's College, Columbia University has a program where people can be treated by student therapists for practically nothing. Maybe you want to investigate this.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sorry that you don't have anyone close who can help you deal with this. As someone already mentioned calling a local crisis center is a great resource to use. You can talk to trained volunteers (not professional counselors) who can lend an ear. They can also provide you with some referrals to counseling centers or therapists who provide services on a sliding scale if finances are an issue. 

Just a suggestion and don't do this if you're not comfortable w/ it, but if you're on your parents insurance...then just make an appointment yourself to see a counselor/psychologist or psychiatrist. Your parents will probably find out when they get the bill or insurance statement in the mail but it may be the wake-up call they need. Hopefully they would see how serious you are about wanting to get help. I know that's easy for me to say and hard to do, but I thought I'd make that suggestion.

I wish you well.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Whenever I need a resource, I call 411. They have the most updated resource lists.


----------

